

Plugin vs. Bake-in - Embedly WP plugin - arthurgibson
http://blog.embed.ly/vimeo-videos-work-with-embedly-and-wordpress

======
arthurgibson
I threw this on hackernews to get a conversation going about how you have to
be careful building functionality into a core product vs having a plugin
mentality. Story line is in the post.

